# First REW results!



## cjv998 (Jul 6, 2011)

So, here are my first results. Honestly, I expected way worse.

Any thoughts? I really am skeptical of the results, to be honest. They look too good to be true, considering all the plots I've seen with +/-10dB variations all over in the bass. And I expected way longer decay times, given the tile flooring and lack of acoustic treatments. Maybe I shouldn't have bothered ordering that BFD after all...(should get it next week.) Oh, and that 80Hz null is actually an issue with the spacing of my couch from the wall - it was at 125Hz, and I moved the couch away from the back wall a few more feet, and the null moved to 80Hz...so anyway, it isn't crossover-related.

(Equipment is Paradigm Studio 20's, with a Hsu STF-2 subwoofer crossed over at 80Hz, 24dB/octave. Room is totally untreated; tile floors with a 3x5' area rug and coffee table in the middle. Room dimensions are ~17'x13'x8'. Used the RS digital SPL meter with the cal file found on the forums.)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I must say that looks like a good starting point. 
Plugging the room dimensions into http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm shows that the room modes are spread out and this is probably leading to the results you have measured.

The only other suggestion I would make is try measuring at the 38% point in the room ie at 10.5 feet down the room. This is the best compromise location to listen at.


Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## cjv998 (Jul 6, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> The only other suggestion I would make is try measuring at the 38% point in the room ie at 10.5 feet down the room. This is the best compromise location to listen at.


Funny you should mention that. That's roughly where I moved the couch to. (It was 2-3' from the back wall, now it's 5.5'. Not quite the 6.5' that it should be for the 38%, but close. I may try moving it forward the extra foot and see what that gets me. Still want to play with sub placement too.


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

cjv998 said:


> So, here are my first results. Honestly, I expected way worse.
> 
> Any thoughts? I really am skeptical of the results, to be honest. They look too good to be true, considering all the plots I've seen with +/-10dB variations all over in the bass. And I expected way longer decay times, given the tile flooring and lack of acoustic treatments. Maybe I shouldn't have bothered ordering that BFD after all...(should get it next week.) Oh, and that 80Hz null is actually an issue with the spacing of my couch from the wall - it was at 125Hz, and I moved the couch away from the back wall a few more feet, and the null moved to 80Hz...so anyway, it isn't crossover-related.
> 
> (Equipment is Paradigm Studio 20's, with a Hsu STF-2 subwoofer crossed over at 80Hz, 24dB/octave. Room is totally untreated; tile floors with a 3x5' area rug and coffee table in the middle. Room dimensions are ~17'x13'x8'. Used the RS digital SPL meter with the cal file found on the forums.)


Are those graphs smoothed? I would say you could still use the bfd and if nothing else run a house curve. You run your subs pretty flat compared to mine though, I like mine very HOT!:yikes:


----------



## cjv998 (Jul 6, 2011)

nottaway said:


> Are those graphs smoothed? I would say you could still use the bfd and if nothing else run a house curve. You run your subs pretty flat compared to mine though, I like mine very HOT!:yikes:


The last graph has 1/12 octave smoothing, and I think the waterfall is smoothed too.

BFD gets here today, I'm looking forward to it. I'll try out a house curve and see what I think.


----------



## cjv998 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got the BFD set up. Was kind of hoping it'd be more effective, but then again, the bass wasn't that bad to begin with.

Red is before, blue is after.


----------

